# H: Khador, Trolls (WM/Hordes) W: $$$



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello!

*Khador Lot (not interested in parting it out)*
Strakhov (NiB)
pButcher (Assembled, unprimed)
Manhunter (NiB - Male variant)
6 Doom Reavers (Assembled, unprimed)
8 Kayazy Assassins (Assembled, unprimed, 1 missing base)
1 Underboss, Kayazy UA (Assembled, unprimed)
1 Wardog (Assembled, unprimed)

Retail 130$, Asking 80$ obo

*Trollbloods Lot (not interested in parting it out)*
eDoomie (Assembled, unprimed)
Mulg the Ancient (Assembled, pinned, unprimed)
Dire Troll Mauler (Assembled, unprimed)
Earthborn Dire Troll (Assembled, unprimed)
Troll Axer (Assembled, unprimed)
5 Whelps (Assembled, unprimed)
Lanyssa Ryssyll (NiB)

Retail ~250$, Asking 175$ obo

*Khador Book (Like new condition)*
Retail 30$, Asking 15$

Payment must be made via paypal, I usually ship within 1-2 days. Give me your location and we'll work out shipping. Wanting to protect both parties vs theft, shipping MUST include a tracking number even if it means higher shipping prices (No exceptions)!

Not interested in trades.

PM's are answered quicker than replying in this post!


----------

